# Csound w/PulseAudio/ALSA, not OSS?



## t6sn7gt (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,

I've installed Csound on FreeBSD 7.2. I've also installed OSS, which is working fine.

When I try to configure the realtime option in Csound, I'm offered PulseAudio and ALSA, not OSS. To my knowledge, FreeBSD doesn't use PulseAudio or ALSA. And it doesn't seem to know I have OSS up and running, and won't offer to let me use it. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## adamk (Nov 5, 2009)

It's possible that csound just doesn't support OSS.  However pulseaudio is certainly available in audio/pulseaudio

Adam


----------



## expl (Nov 6, 2009)

You could also use JACK (audio/jack) its recommended over pulseaudio.


----------

